# simple question



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

does anyone want to define 'rice' for me? as in, 'that car is ricey'?
sorry for being such a newbie. heh.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

ah, thats the stupidest fuckin catch phrase i've heard. Basically if you put tons of stickers on your car advertising products that you don't have, or lower it by cutting springs, or put a big aluminum spoiler on a fwd car, or cut your muffler...yada yada you get the idea, people call you a "rice boy" or "ricey"


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Most people consider it to be all show and no go. But really it's all up to interpretaton.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here you go. Check out this site. This guy explains it perfectlly, and even has a few galleries of rice cars.

Rice_boy


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

The term "Rice Boy" is probably diffrent for each person. 

To some it could mean that you drive a Japanese car. 

Others think that if you do something to your car that they dislike you suddenly become a "Rice Boy" even if its not ricey. 

And yet others know the true meaning of "Rice Boy" as in outragous amounts of stickers, and fog lites, with an addition of 6 foot wings and improperly lowerd cars.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *
> as in outragous amounts of stickers, and fog lites*


Hey! What's wrong with outrageous fog lights?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I should have refrased that as "an outragous amount of fog lights not used for offroad racing".


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I usually define 'rice' as someone spent 75% of their hard earned cash on cosmetic 'upgrades.' For example, look on eBay and you will find cars were the owner spend $2000 on a body kit, wings, graphics, and other assorted crap but only has a strut bar under the hood (however; people who place their cars in shows would be an exception). I would also define 'rice' as a piece of hardware that is out of place. This would include wings on FWD cars, misplaced car badges, rally lights on a street car, NOS stickers when they don't even know what NOS is, etc. Finally, cutting your springs isn't ricey....it's just stupid!

It does piss me off when people label a car 'rice' if it has any sort of cosmetic upgrade that they don't like. I say do whatever you want to w/ your car, it's an expression of you. If you want to cover your car in stickers and LED lights, I say go for it....as long as you can back it up w/ real performance.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Everyone has their own priorities, maybe some people don't care about having a fast car, they just want a good looking ride. Just cause a ride has looks dosen't mean that it was made to be fast.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Everyone has their own priorities, maybe some people don't care about having a fast car, they just want a good looking ride. Just cause a ride has looks dosen't mean that it was made to be fast. *


Rice Rides by nature are ugly. Who likes an unpainted bodykit anyways??


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Everyone has their own priorities, maybe some people don't care about having a fast car, they just want a good looking ride. Just cause a ride has looks dosen't mean that it was made to be fast. *


that's my thing.... i'm poor to begin with so i don't have money for mods for my engine. lol. i'm just looking to make my car look nice.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Here is the fine line between 'rice' and 'not rice'. You can spend as much money as you want on looks and not on power, it doesn't matter, as long as it isn't silly or detracting from the car. So if you only have small cash, and cosmetic upgrades usually cost small cash compared to performance upgrades, you can go the cosmetic route, but everything has limits. 

For example, stickers. Stickers are not 'cool' unless they are NASCAR style on the fender and actually represent what the car has connected to it. If they are just 'for show' thats 'ricey'. Personally I don't like any stickers anywhere on any car. But that's just my opinion. Yes that even applies to full fledged race cars. But of course sponsors pay for those stickers, so if people paid me to have a sticker, I might think about it. 
Take this analogy and apply it to other things (pie dishes behind rims to 'look' like calipers instead of drums, etc. Vents are ok too. One in the fender or one in the hood is fine. But a zillion in the bumper and 5 on the hood and 3 on each fender, not too subtle.)
Alot of people define rice by 'in your face' vs. suble, and that isn't true. Alot of people have cars that are very 'in your face' but are not ricey. However, this is all my opinion, and one mans car is another mans rice.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Here is the fine line between 'rice' and 'not rice'. You can spend as much money as you want on looks and not on power, it doesn't matter, as long as it isn't silly or detracting from the car. So if you only have small cash, and cosmetic upgrades usually cost small cash compared to performance upgrades, you can go the cosmetic route, but everything has limits.
> 
> For example, stickers. Stickers are not 'cool' unless they are NASCAR style on the fender and actually represent what the car has connected to it. If they are just 'for show' thats 'ricey'. Personally I don't like any stickers anywhere on any car. But that's just my opinion. Yes that even applies to full fledged race cars. But of course sponsors pay for those stickers, so if people paid me to have a sticker, I might think about it.
> ...



Very decent - I'd have to agree on about 99% of that... 

my idea of rice is basically a car that is touted to be "all that" and is "none of that and then some" - there's a difference between a cosmetic car and a ricey car - a ricey car is one that the owner touts the performance upgrades of his stickers, body kit, towel rack, etc...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a question though:
If a guy has a car with jet nozzle exhausts, and then actually has a jet engine, is that 'rice'.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I consider rice to be anything that doesn't add to the performance of the car and is played out, ie - led washer nozzles, absurd wings and underglow body light thingys. To me, all this crap just adds weight and reduces performance. I'm into the sleeper image, where less is more.



> If a guy has a car with jet nozzle exhausts, and then actually has a jet engine, is that 'rice'.


No, that's bravery. Hold on tight. Seriously, (as an answer to that question can be) if the nozzles are used to vent the actual jet exhaust then it isn't rice. Now if the guy only needs a 2 foot diameter nozzle and he has a three foot nozzle, then it's rice.


----------

